# A CL near Lincoln



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Can anyone recommend a nice CL near Lincoln that is dog friendly?

We are stopping at B/H Newark this Sunday, but as the weather is nice (well the forecast is good  ) and we are having a family get together a nice CL near Lincoln on Monday would finish our little get away off nice.


Richard...


----------



## UncleNorm (May 1, 2005)

Hi Richard!

Try Mrs Walker, Heath House, Heath Road, Coleby, Lincoln, LN5 0AR.

We have stayed there a number of times and find it very convenient for Lincoln and Newark. It has EHU and is dog-friendly. £5 pn.

When we visit Lincoln, it's the first site we try. The lady also has 6 licensed pitches. It's like parking on her lawn!

Best wishes from UncleNorm.


----------



## rowley (May 14, 2005)

Welton Manor Golf Centre, north of Lincoln is very pleasant. Overlooking a fishing lake and the Club restaurant does reasonable meals.


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks UncleNorm & Rowley, I will give them a call in the morning. 

Looking foward to a sunny weekend..... :lol: 


Richard..


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Hi Richard;

theres another nice CL about 2.5 - 3 mls north of Lincoln called South Cliff Farm

pete


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Pete, I did not relise that CL's were in the campsite data base. I am still new to camping and I prefere to see pictures ETC. of sites so we have mainly used CC sites. But we have tried a couple of CL's so far and found both of them to be good. But I still value a recomendation to give me peace of mind after a long drive , it's nice to know you have got a nice place to stop.


Richard...


----------



## NEV3 (Feb 7, 2007)

We stayed at Welton Manor Golf Centre last year with our RV. Lovely spot, very reasonable price and EHU if you want it. Lots of nice walks with the dog.

Nev

PS Which weather forcast are YOU looking at??????


----------



## RichardnGill (Aug 31, 2006)

Thanks Nev3,

The weather is on the BBC site.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/weather/5day.shtml?id=2818

We are away sun/mon/tue, so it might not rain?


----------

